# Shower



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Is it just my trailer or does everyone have low water pressure coming from there indoor shower. I've got excellent pressure going to all the faucets. Also, I do not have an outdoor shower. Just thought i'd ask. Even when I fill my tank and turn the pump on, still low water pressure.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

If you're getting good pressure on all the other faucets the shower head could be partially clogged from calcium build up or trash. Might be able to take head off & clean.

Some have an adjustable water flow valve & can restrict pressure when turned close to the off position. Had this happen once.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

It's everybody. The shower heads are notoriously bad. 
Maybe shop Camping World or local rv shop for a replacement.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

It is the water savings type. Get an Oxygenics brand shower head, you will be amazed!....cC


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Some showerheads have a restrictor. Manufacturers put them in to keep the pressure low and thus keep water from spraying outside the shower. Look where the hose connects to the showerhead.

Eventually I'll get around to replacing ours with the Oxygenics that cC mentions. Maybe before the next OR rally  ????

http://www.campingworld.com/shoppin...erID+0111=281722&PublisherID+0111=TnL5HPStwNw


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Dead Wait said:


> Is it just my trailer or does everyone have low water pressure coming from there indoor shower. I've got excellent pressure going to all the faucets. Also, I do not have an outdoor shower. Just thought i'd ask. Even when I fill my tank and turn the pump on, still low water pressure.





wisslbritches said:


> Some showerheads have a restrictor. Manufacturers put them in to keep the pressure low and thus keep water from spraying outside the shower. Look where the hose connects to the showerhead.
> 
> Eventually I'll get around to replacing ours with the Oxygenics that cC mentions. Maybe before the next OR rally  ????
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/shoppin...erID+0111=281722&PublisherID+0111=TnL5HPStwNw


The shower sucked in my first trailer and I stumbled across the Oxygenics. This is easily the best 30$ mod you will ever spend on your travel trailer.


----------



## Frontier2104 (Jul 16, 2012)

Our camper shower came with the water saving head which limits water volume and pressure. I took the shower head apart and drilled out the restrictor holes to larger holes. Issue resolved


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Hopefully you have a regulator installed in the hose feeding your RV to the campground water supply. RV water systems are designed with low pressure lines and fittings, they are not designed to take typical municipal water system pressures. The regulator is designed to protect the RV's water piping from blowing out. For that reason, your RV water pressure will never match you house, or even come close.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah. I use the regulator Always. Just because i'm afraid of damaging something. It's just that the Misses gets alittle pissy when it takes her 20 minutes to get the shampoo out of her hair due to the lack of water pressure. As I said in the beginning, id be happy if the water pressure was as great as what comes from the sinks.


----------

